# Time Warner & Cisco VPN



## Bruce1954 (Feb 10, 2012)

I recently had Time Warner install a wireless router for use with another device in the home. My desktop PC is connected via a CAT-5 cable to the wireless router; the old modem remains in place for purposes of Time Warner digital phone connectivity. Ever since that set up, I cannot remote in to my office PC; connectivity either a) doesn't happen, and I lose my internet connection requiring a PC reboot, or 2) it connects, but before I can log in, the connectivity is lost.

Time Warner's tech support is essentially useless in this matter.

Anyone help?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your title suggests you are using a cisco vpn client but that only works with a cisco router that is a vpn router.


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I might be able to help you out here... 

What is the model of the cisco router that TWC gave you?

I'm thinking you may want to try/ look into port forwarding. When issues like this occur, it is usually a connectivity issue. 

Before you respond, I would also like to know when you try to connect to the VPN are any other devices powered on in your home network?

And just to be on the safe side, what bandwidth speeds are your getting?


----------

